# My first Red Squirrel!



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I figured if shooting a squirrel was video worthy, so was releasing one. 

Some of you know I'm getting my trapping license, and this was the first Red Squirrel I ever live trapped (accidentally).

I decided to let him go, his fur isn't prime... and there wouldn't be any other reason to keep him other then to taxidermy him.






Red Squirrels have to be the fastest squirrels of all time. lol

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool on the let go..that little guy was lickety split gone.in a flash...AKAOldmiser


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> cool on the let go..that little guy was lickety split gone.in a flash...AKAOldmiser


Yea, his fur isn't good right now and to be honest... I love the reds.

I'll probably trap some maybe next year when their fur is prime. Until then, they can run around happy. 

As far as fast, INSANE fast.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

He knows some swear words that even I had not heard!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Good on ya for letting him go.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> He knows some swear words that even I had not heard!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Good on ya for letting him go.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I was actually forced to edit the video because we have some young viewers on the forum who don't need to hear such things.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I expect nothing less from Sir Moniker the Clever.you're a gent.
Be well,
SF


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

What a nice moniker you are


----------

